# Livery rivington/ horwich



## Tandr (26 August 2014)

Preferably where I can turn out all year with option of stable or shelter if needed but happy with just a field for two must be proper fencing though as my welsh likes to crawl under electric even if it's on.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (27 August 2014)

The few I know of are:
Wilcocks farm (off sheep house Lane)-They are advertising at the minute.
There is also higher knoll farm (near Rivington and Blackrod high school)
Home farm (off horrobin lane)
New house Farm (slacks lane)
Gibbs farm (moss lane, just off crown lane)
Only have experience of higher knoll, have never been to the others.


----------



## Tandr (27 August 2014)

Thank you i will have a look you haven't heard of anyone who would be happy to let me rent a field for four months?


----------



## xxcharlottexx (27 August 2014)

Afraid not. A lot of the land in Rivington is owned by United utilities so farmers already rent the land so won't/can't sub let it. I moved my horse from Horwich to tockholes 2 weeks ago but was previously looking to rent some land in Horwich /Rivington as none of the livery yards suited me. I work for uu so rang internally and they said unfortunately they didn't have anything available and it didn't come up that often. There is Fernhill farm in Belmont which I almost moved to but this may be to far for you? 
Tockholes is further than I planned (work in Horwich,  live in Bolton) but I'm enjoying being up there so far


----------

